# Fish antibiotics - Illegal?



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Somebody in a Facebook group said that 'they' have passed a law making the sale of fish antibiotics illegal after the 1st of the year. I asked her for more specifics/a link. Has anybody heard about this?


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Somebody in a Facebook group said that 'they' have passed a law making the sale of fish antibiotics illegal after the 1st of the year. I asked her for more specifics/a link. Has anybody heard about this?


Directly, this loophole is not shutdown but legally it is becoming increasingly risky for manufacturers to sell in such obvious human doses under the guise of ornamental fish aquaculture. The Ornamental fish industry has come right out and asked people to refrain from using antibiotics on their fish due to an extreme rise in antibiotic resistance  The Preventing Antibiotic Resistance Act of 2013 states "that a valid veterinarian-client-patient relationship should exist to ensure that medically important antimicrobials are used in a manner that is consistent with professionally accepted best practices". It has the support of American Medical Association, the American Public Health Association, and the Infectious Diseases Society of America, the World Aquatic Veterinary Medical Association and the American Association of Fish Veterinarians.

Most commercial pet stores are not selling fishmox. They are selling formulations for small tanks with mainly anti-parasitic medications now(most bacterial infections in ornamental fish are secondary to a parasitic infection or injury). These medications would not be affected by this law because the medications being used are rarely if ever used to treat human disease. It may be possible for humans to get ick, but its not prevalent enough to matter.

The law enacts in 2015. I haven't seen anything by the FDA changing as of yet, but it's looking lonely for thomas labs.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

So I need to stock up now. We are getting a fish tank for Roo for Christmas. Just tetras and danios but still better safe than sorry once we stock the tank.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess I better restock my supplies, we have "fish-tanks" from floor to ceiling in each room of the house!!!

How in the world would you take an aquarium full of fish, water, gravel..... to the vet?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Guess I better restock my supplies, we have "fish-tanks" from floor to ceiling in each room of the house!!!
> 
> How in the world would you take an aquarium full of fish, water, gravel..... to the vet?


Before we had Roo K bred fancy guppies. We had 5- 100 gallon tanks in the house. When one tank got sick it screwed the whole breeding program. Fish antibiotics saved more than a tank full of the wiggly little gups. How can they f*** those of us who breed lovely little tropical fish!?!

:gaah:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Before we had Roo K bred fancy guppies. We had 5- 100 gallon tanks in the house. When one tank got sick it screwed the whole breeding program. Fish antibiotics saved more than a tank full of the wiggly little gups. How can they f*** those of us who breed lovely little tropical fish!?!
> 
> :gaah:


I really doubt "they" were concerned about those who breed fish when they thought up the new "laws"!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I really doubt "they" were concerned about those who breed fish when they thought up the new "laws"!


The sarcasm font isn't working!

"Think of the fishies!"


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Grimm said:


> The sarcasm font isn't working!
> 
> "Think of the fishies!"


Sorry bout that, I'll work on it!


----------

